# Doodle Gallery



## rcleary171 (Jul 17, 2021)

I am a doodler. It helps me to concentrate and reduces stress. Not sure why but I like doodling. So here's a thread for anyone to share their stuff. No artistic talent necessary. Just the joy to express oneself with a piece of paper and a humble pencil (or whatever media you prefer).

Too hot to do anything outside so I drew a wild horse.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

You've got talent Bob!

I've been told it's very hard to draw a horse,  as opposed to other animals   -  my husband was good at it too.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 17, 2021)

Doodle during a Zoom meeting on old memo paper.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 17, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Doodle during a Zoom meeting on old memo paper.


Hope ya don't mind, Robert, but its now *MY* doodle pad


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 18, 2021)

One more and I'll leave you alone
(sigh...compulsions)

This is your brain;



This is your brain on drugs;


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> One more and I'll leave you alone
> (sigh...compulsions)
> 
> This is your brain;
> ...


 Brilliant!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2021)

Howdy, doodle!  As a small boy, in the early 50's, I would go with my Mom to visit her Aunt and Uncle.  Uncle Bob was always at the kitchen table with his radio, crossword puzzle and pad and pencil.  He would doodle geometric shapes, including endless "slinkys", circles, diamonds, etc, all tightly filling the small tablet!

The only time I find myself doodling, is when on the phone, with a pad and pen.  When the call is finished, I see an assortment of Arrows, Lightning bolts, Pyramids, Zig-Zags, etc, among the names, times, dates and other info collected from the call!    I am always sorta amazed!

https://www.howjoyful.com/why-we-doodle/


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 31, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> This is your brain
> 
> This is your brain on drugs


And this is your brain on a Sit N Spin


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 31, 2021)

Doodling is fun! I call it "spewing". I just scribble sketch whatever comes to mind. 

Last October, I got into making GIFs, short animations, and find creating them is as satisfying as other spontaneous expressions.

Here's an example:



GIFs are amazingly easy to do, and what I've seen of the talent on this thread alone, I'm sure you all could make these short animations.

I will assist anyone who is interested.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2021)

Double Doodles II


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2021)

I am a former doodler. Throughout my teens and young adulthood I doodled constantly but especially when I was on the phone.


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 4, 2021)

Here is a doodle I did while online with some friends. I used a brush instead of a pencil but I think it still counts.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Here is a doodle I did while online with some friends. I used a brush instead of a pencil but I think it still counts.
> 
> View attachment 177007


Edgar Allan Poe & the raven?


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes - but that was not my intent. When it appeared that I had created Poe I added the raven.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Yes - but that was not my intent. When it appeared that I had created Poe I added the raven.


Maybe it was "The Tell-Tale Art"?


----------



## feywon (Aug 4, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Howdy, doodle!  As a small boy, in the early 50's, I would go with my Mom to visit her Aunt and Uncle.  Uncle Bob was always at the kitchen table with his radio, crossword puzzle and pad and pencil.  He would doodle geometric shapes, including endless "slinkys", circles, diamonds, etc, all tightly filling the small tablet!
> 
> The only time I find myself doodling, is when on the phone, with a pad and pen.  When the call is finished, I see an assortment of Arrows, Lightning bolts, Pyramids, Zig-Zags, etc, among the names, times, dates and other info collected from the call!    I am always sorta amazed!
> 
> https://www.howjoyful.com/why-we-doodle/


My first husband would do that. With him i knew it was because he'd suppressed graphic art talent at around 10 or 12.  Long story, but after one of those childish decisions/proclamations kids make to never do something again he channeled all his creativity into writing. But when on the phone he'd subconsciously doodle. Damn, he was good. Even better than his writing, which was good.


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 5, 2021)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 177192


I can't think of a better way to spend my time!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 5, 2021)

I checked out your blog, rcleary, and had some serious chuckles.

Great comics!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 5, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I can't think of a better way to spend my time!



Man! That's all that I really want to do!

Oh, I TCB, fulfill responsibilities, exercise, etc. but doing art is my bliss!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 5, 2021)

The most difficult thing that I have to do while sitting on my deck and doodling is answering phone 
calls from telemarketers!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2021)

Please Note: All Non-doodlers have been placed on the "Do not Doodle List" per their request!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2021)

_Claude Monet_




"I love the use of doodling in this autograph letter by Claude Monet. It was written to his art supplier while painting his very famous Water Lilies series. In this letter he is ordering a dozen flat brushes that he needs in order to complete his works. He sketches the brush, to ensure nothing gets lost in translation, demonstrating the exact dimensions of the flat paintbrush. _I love seeing this impressionist painter doodle for a very practical purpose"_. _*>>Caren Strauss-Schulson*_


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2021)

The Grocery List Sketched by Michelangelo

"According to Michelangelo’s shopping list, genius thrives on a diet of fish, bread, and lots of wine". 

........"this 500-year-old list was written and illustrated by the sculptor/painter/poet/personality on the back of a letter. Michelangelo’s servant was likely illiterate, so Michelangelo sketched out what he wanted to eat". (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2021)

@rcleary171 & @Davey Do   Have either of you ever participated in the National Doodle Day Epilepsy Action Auction?  It falls on the first Friday of each September, and this year will be on September 3rd.


----------



## rcleary171 (Aug 6, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> @rcleary171 & @Davey Do   Have either of you ever participated in the National Doodle Day Epilepsy Action Auction?  It falls on the first Friday of each year, and this year will be on September 3rd.


I have not heard of that - what a great concept!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2021)

_Photographer Turns Her  Dad Into A Superhero By Adding Doodles



_


----------

